# Naked Fish



## Jarred (9/10/16)

Hi all,

Just wanted to find out where I can purchase liquids from the Naked Fish range in SA.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mac75 (9/10/16)

http://vapeshop.co.za/ELiquids-Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/VAPE-NAKED-FISH-3MG-40ML


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

